

Aggregate Web Conference - omnivore
http://ggrgt.com
We&#x27;re trying to do a web conference for disruptors aimed at bringing non-higher ed people to a higher ed web conference mostly to talk about ways to stop doing things wrong. Colleges &amp; universities are throwing lots of money after bad because it takes a lot to get them to give you contracts. If people are interested in presenting, sponsoring or working with us on this campaign, please send me a note.
======
omnivore
Higher ed web is a gigantic ball of suck. The space is ripe for disruption and
this conference is aimed at bringing the companies & people associated with
the startup space to Louisville for two days in September to talk about ways
that higher ed can do the web better.

College CIOs are old, the IT people aren't the cream of the crop in a lot of
cases and the ways colleges do digital is backwards because often times, it's
people who drop out who know it better.

Bottom line, there's money in the space & so...this conference is really
meeting the decisionmakers who are spending millions, as well as getting
access to the folks who are doing things wrong and who want to hear from the
people who are changing the world.

If you're interested, hit me up.

